# OK, Who makes the best Hunter Sausage Sticks...



## MUSHY1

AL D. said:


> Or let you old pal Al burn a tank for ya(I'm going hunting up that way anyhow) Hey can I make the bed of that nice shiny white truck RED for you:yikes::lol:. Maybe the bartender at the eagles hall can help you out with sausage. Talk to ya later bud. Al:chillin:


Sounds even better, when are you going???? Let me know.....Call me

Mushy


----------



## kbkrause

I made my own from a kit from Butcher Packer, they turned out GREAT.

http://www.butcher-packer.com/pages...nters-kits-venison-snack-stick-kit-10lbs.html

I suggest adding a pound of their high temp cheddar to the mix. MMM MMM good.

They did have to sit for a day or two after they were cooked.


----------



## MUSHY1

Im already Knee deep into Meat processing. I do my own Kielbasa, Jerky, Salmon, Walleye....ETC., Processing Little sausage sticks is not my bag....Years ago, we tried to make Breakfast Links out of Lamb Casings, and that was more work then it was worth. So i will open my wallet, and have someone else do my Hunters sausage for me.....Thanks anyway Kevin, I love that place (Butcher & Packer) I visit that place quite a bit......

Mushy


----------



## reddog719

Merindorfs meats in williamston and mason make GREAT hunter sticks and have excellent cuts of meat. They are friendly and there sausage sticks and jerkey the best I have found


----------



## ChasinSprints

MUSHY1 said:


> Im already Knee deep into Meat processing. I do my own Kielbasa, Jerky, Salmon, Walleye....ETC., Processing Little sausage sticks is not my bag....Years ago, we tried to make Breakfast Links out of Lamb Casings, and that was more work then it was worth. So i will open my wallet, and have someone else do my Hunters sausage for me.....Thanks anyway Kevin, I love that place (Butcher & Packer) I visit that place quite a bit......
> 
> Mushy


 

I know I make the best around my area, always have a great demand for it when deer season comes, friends always asking when I will make some. Got a batch in the smoker right now for a friend that is hosting a party this evening - my fav summer sausage recipe and a hot italian style sausage. Mushy, breakfast links are super easy to make if you have a stuffer. I have a 5lb stuffer from Cabelas and it is a breeze to use and stuff with. Took less than 20 minutes this morn to stuff 10lbs worth into sheep casings and get it hanging in the smoker.


----------



## TripleJ

bumpbottom said:


> The village butcher in Milford makes some good ones too. Looks like it might be close to you. They do 12.5 lb batches with your already cleaned meat.


 
They make some mean hunters sausage sticks I highley recomend Vilage Butcher.


----------



## jcran750

reddog719 said:


> Merindorfs meats in williamston and mason make GREAT hunter sticks and have excellent cuts of meat. They are friendly and there sausage sticks and jerkey the best I have found




Merindorfs is the best that I've ever had. They are right off the Barnes Rd. exit off of 127 about 15 miles south of Lansing. I don't know where the Williamston location is.

Jeff


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Richmond Meat packers in Richmond on M-19


----------



## evil_opie

The Country Smoke House in Almont just south of I-69 on M-53/Van **** IMO the best in south eastern MI. I've converted many friends and co-workers after they have tried their product. 
Check out their webpage countrysmokehouseinc...

Best Wishes,
Op


----------



## Chad (Walleydog Chaser)

Slick fishing said:


> Hey Mushy illowski meats on Saint Clair highway awesome stuff has won many awards and check this out, the pope had him sending Sausage to the Vadican that has to be a tough one to beat:lol:.. I took my whole deer in to be made into hunters sticks I will be able to make the meeting I will bring some then if it's done.. Cya Slick


I've had Ilowski's. They are pretty good. Richmond Meat Packers do an excellent job too. I've been experimenting on making my own but haven't found the right recipe yet. I've got my jerky recipe nailed though.


----------



## MI_Craig

jcran750 said:


> Merindorfs is the best that I've ever had. I don't know where the Williamston location is.
> 
> Jeff


Its right off 96 at exit 117 to the North, where the old Rooftop Restaraunt used to be. Right next to my office!


----------



## Gone Fishing

Franks Processing in Memphis is hard to beat as well. Good stuff!


----------



## JAG

Country Smokehouse just north of Almont on M-19. They are fantastic!!


----------



## ishot3bucks

JAG said:


> Country Smokehouse just north of Almont on M-19. They are fantastic!!


THE BEST!!


----------



## outdoor junkie

The Sausage Man in Flushing is by far the best I've had. Especially the oines with cheese added in them. Mmm Mmm good.


----------



## TrekJeff

Commercially...Kowalski
Private...mine
Best Jerky outside of Tippy Dam, Colony Custom Meats in Grand Blanc...thier fresh sausages are incredible too!!


----------



## ublyhunter

Middletown Market - Brighton / Howell Michigan - Awesome!

Maurers Meats - Ubly Michigan - Awesome!


----------



## unclecbass

Deerings market in Traverse City. SMOKED hunters sausage with cheddar>>


----------



## Frantz

If you are ever looking for a plac up north, i would go to Paradise Meats in Kingsley, the best I ever had came from there.


----------



## JAG

JAG said:


> Country Smokehouse just north of Almont on M-19. They are fantastic!!


The M19 is a misprint. Sorry, it's M-53.


----------



## johnnynotoes

Everyone raves about DJs meats in White Lake, but you better rob a bank before you go. They want $5.99 a pound to make the sausage with the meat you bring to them. The Village Butcher Shop in Milford smokes their own stuff too and is a full service butcher shop right downtown. Their hunters sticks are really really good and they'll process your meat for $4.25 a pound, or they'll sell you all the spices mixed up and the casings if you want to do it yourself. That's what I'm going to do since I have a grinder and a smoker. Nothin' better on a fall day. Turn on the game, grab a beer, fire up the smoker and fling some arrows at the bag if you get too bored. AHH Fall is here! Google village butcher shoppe in Milford, MI and click on the Hunters button.


----------



## U of M Fan

Country Smokehouse is the best hands down. I have had lots of others and none compare to them. Makes me want to open a pack of veni-cheddar sticks.


----------



## DvisonKingQuad

JAG said:


> Country Smokehouse just north of Almont on M-19. They are fantastic!!


 
The guy is an A hole. I wont buy anything there.


----------



## U of M Fan

That A Hole makes some great veni sticks!!!!:lol:


----------



## MUSHY1

Aspen Smoke house is very good, you bring him 4 lbs. of meat, and he gives you back 5lbs. finished......$17.00.....Not too bad price wise, still Alot for giving someone YOUR meat......

Mushy


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

rick said:


> DJ's in white lake does a fine job. This year I took mine to Kerns in Frankenmuth to get lanjaeger (spelling) made. Only problem is they won't make it again until after the holidays. I guess the equipment needs to be inspected whenever they make sausage that isn't usda approved. Iv'e had it made a few times and its worth the wait. I will be getting 30 pounds of it.


I agree on the DJ's recommendation in White Lake. I've been using them for the last three years and probably will for the next 20. Darn good stuff whether it be brats, summer sausage (quite a selection) breadfast sausage (pretty spicy), snacks, etc. All good stuff!

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## BIG "D"

I'll second ubly hunter.

Mauers in Ubly Excellent


----------



## 405winchester

MUSHY1 said:


> Aspen Smoke house is very good, you bring him 4 lbs. of meat, and he gives you back 5lbs. finished......$17.00.....Not too bad price wise, still Alot for giving someone YOUR meat......
> 
> Mushy


 I will second this one! They are great Plus the venison hams are awesome! They will be at the woods and water show this weekend in Imlay city.


----------



## Mightymouse

DvisonKingQuad said:


> The guy is an A hole. I wont buy anything there.



Huh, that's a suprise. I have gone there (Country Smokehouse) a lot as have others that I know and never had an issue.


Personally I have seen good turn around times (even had to drop a deer there on opening day of rifle one year and I still picked it up within a week, usually it is within days), quality butcher work and great tasting products. 

The only bad part about going there is that I always end up leaving with something off the shelf!!!


----------



## ishot3bucks

DvisonKingQuad said:


> The guy is an A hole. I wont buy anything there.


I have never had an issue with The Country Smoke House? They have always been quick, clean and very professional!! I would highly recommend them!!


----------

